# Ariens Sno Tek 24" model 920404 freebie



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

The neighbor down the road who gave me the the antique 1941 Briggs IR6 the other day, just gave me his old snowblower.
Its an Ariens Sno Tek 24". It has a 136cc LCT engine. Right now its dirty and looks like its in rough shape, but with a little love and a good cleaning, I'm sure it will come back to life no problem.
He said the main problem it had that made him give up on it was exhaust coming out the carb. He already changed the coil once.
Valves that are out of spec?
Maybe a sheared flywheel key throwing off timing? Uncommon on snowblowers.
Carb improperly tuned or dirty? (Non adjustable). Another bad coil?
Any ideas which could be the most likely culprit?
Does anyone know what year it is?
How much do these retail for $699?
What is the overall impression of the LCT engine, this is my first and how do folks like their sno-teks? It seems like a descent light weight little machine for someone with a small drive and 10 inches of snow.
I plan to sell it after I repair it as I have no need for this machine. But it seems like a nice little base model unit.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That's about a 2011 or so variant, Those seem to sell real easy around here and usually get around $250-$300 for the 136 cc version, But although the small engine it actually throw snow quit well, I Like the LCT engines and other than the screws to take all the covers off there pretty easy to work on, Last one I had to pull the head off and run a tap through the plug threads as the cross threaded the plug, And the valves are pretty easy to adjust and would be my guess on the backfiring although it may also need a flywheel key, Did that to the 208cc version already too. If the engine turns out to be junk (I really don't think it will) But if you come across the 208cc engine it will drop right on with no mods as will the 254cc LCT you just have to make sure it has a 3/4 shaft as LCT makes them with 1" shafts also.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the info. I cant wait to get started working on it tomorrow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have that model listed for one year only, 2012:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

It appears identical to the 920402, im not sure why the 920404 got its own model number in 2012.
The 920202 sold for $599 in 2012.

Today there is only one Sno-Tek still in the catalog, still the old 920402, been available every year since 2011.
Im finding it available a few places right now for $699.

Scot


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Well as I suspected it was an issue with the valves, however they valve lash was not just off as I suspected, actually the intake valve spring retaining clip just broke right in half. After it did that it appears it took out the valve stem seal. However the rubber used to make that seal is garbage and may have started breaking down anyway. In fact all of the rubber on this LCT chinese made engine is of very poor quality and is just breaking down.
My Overall impression of these new breed of LCT engine's is not good. How can something like that just break and it occured right around the 5 year age mark, because the guy has had a new snowblower for around 2 years now.
What really boggles my mind, is Ariens is using these engine's on the majority of their machine's. Also when I called LCT'S main number it says thank you for calling Tecumseh power products! What. (Yes I know they bought out their name, but still they are LCT, is just one of their brands. Anyone who thought bad about Tecumseh, well these are a lot worse.
The repair would not be so bad, except for one thing. The parts diagram for this engine as well as the more common 208cc does not list these parts on their own or the valves. They expect you to buy an entire new head with the parts included for about $88 bucks. Yea right, not happening. At that price I can go buy a Predator 212 for $94.99 and they sell those parts, they sell upgraded racing parts too.
The shields were very difficult to take off this engine. Also the typical homeowner will not be able to perform this repair, they will end up taking it to a repair center and forking over a couple hundred bucks and I'm sure at those locations they have the retaining clips and valve seals on hand.
As far as customer support, as I said no individual part numbers for these parts, I did email the company, they did get back to me right away, however when I explained what I needed, the guy had no clue and thought only the exhaust has a clip???
Then 5pm came and no more responses. I suspect he will get back to me tomorrow, but say sorry you have to buy part number one, the entire head to get that valve clip and oil seal.....
I digress...
Does anyone out their who works on these engine's all the time, have an intake valve retaining clip and intake valve stem seal new or used in good shape they can sell me or have knowledge of a place or part numbers for these two small specific parts?
Included you will see the damage this engine has to it.
-Update, I found this one on ebay which appears will work, I also looked up the Honda GX120 AND 160 and it is this same retainer. Will this work in place of the old broken one?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Champion-C...000/183570305436?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
and will this seal work in place of the old damaged one it measures 10mm outer dia and 6mm inner and that is what mine appears to be using a manual caliper as close as I can measure it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Harbor-Fre...C-Gas-Engine-Valve-Stem-Oil-Seal/183588263756


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-136cc-engine-ariens-sno-tek-24-920402-a.html

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ke-valve-retainer-valve-stem-seal-needed.html


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Kit for $7.90 total from China without having to buy head.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intake-Exh...200/153301371106?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
I wonder why LCT hasnt thought of this?
Also if you want it fast the links above to the retainer and seal seperately in the USA will work. $12 for those two parts.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

LCT customer service just got back to me. They have great customer support and are very helpful.
They just got back to me and are sending me a kit for my engine. It includes valves, retainers and springs. They said the valves are not for my engine but the springs and retainers are. Their sending it free of charge. Most likely because it wasnt available.
I wish I didnt order the parts on ebay for $10 but now I'll have spares.
Also I believe the cause of the damage was my neighbor over revved the engine. He had the idle screw on top all the way screwed in so the engine was going full speed the whole time. Likely did that because their is no throttle. You don't do that! The overall quality of these engines is no where near as good as Tecumsehs were, but if you use it properly and take care of it, it should still serve you well for a good period of time.
Moral of story, don't over rev your engine and if you need those parts, contact LCT, they will take care of you.
I have a feeling after this, they will make a kit available for purchase.


----------

